

Good statistic book for CS post-graduate? - tavs86

During my degree courses I've applied mostly to operation research, soft computing , and data minining, but the education I received on statistics and probability was never up to those topics. 
Every teacher that has had a course on statistic at my faculty, with just a few exceptions, is known for a pathological excess of hand-waving, despite introducing and using rather advanced topics. 
In my graduate course I had to integrate the standard course of statistics with material found on the web, e.g. wikipedia, mathworld, but it's not enough.<p>I'm looking for a book that is at the same time formal, clean and geared toward the applications I'll be studying. It should treat advanced topics as well, i.e. not just classic introductory stuff.<p>thanks!
======
johndcook
For frequentist statistics, I'd recommend Statistical Inference by Casella and
Berger.

For Bayesian statistics, I'd recommend Bayesian Data Analysis by Gelman et al.

